# Just won an eBay auction for wyndham points



## bachmansofwc (Jul 20, 2016)

I just won an auction from Wyndham points.I thought it may be helpful for others in a similar stage if I chronicle how this turns out and get the experts feedback on if the experience is normal. 

Excited to get vacationing!

Details of the ebay auction:

105000 points annually. 2016 points fully available.$68 monthly maitence fee 
Resort : Nashville TN
Winning BID $5.50
Closing $499 paid by buyer
tranfer $299 paid by buyer

Seller contacted us via email for name, address, phone,email

Hope all goes smooth from here and that we didn't make a mistep 
I will add as the process moves forward.


----------



## Slinger (Jul 20, 2016)

Congrats!

Wishing you a smooth, quick and successful transfer.

Happy vacationing!


----------



## whitewater (Jul 20, 2016)

congrats on your purchase.  

I purchased my first contract via ebay (discount timeshares) June 1 and are close to finalizing.  We just signed all paperwork and returned to closing company for wyndham.  Should be complete in 4 weeks - so far no issues.

I just won a 2nd on ebay to complete my wyndham points needed for vacations.


----------



## buckor (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome to the Tug and Wyndham families!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bachmansofwc (Jul 20, 2016)

Question on renewal date...if the points renew on 10/1/2016 does that mean I have 12 months to use or until December 2016 to use? 

Also seller want a cash deposit I to a bank account or cashiers check or money order. Is that normal????


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 20, 2016)

bachmansofwc said:


> Question on renewal date...if the points renew on 10/1/2016 does that mean I have 12 months to use or until December 2016 to use?


You can use those points for *stays* occurring between 10/1/2016 and 9/30/2017. 

However, if your transfer is complete prior to 9/30/2016, research *credit pooling* those points prior to 10/1.  105K is a small number of points, but credit pooling will magnify the usefulness of those points.



> Also seller want a cash deposit I to a bank account or cashiers check or money order. Is that normal????


A deposit is normal and is usually made to a realtor who puts it in an escrow account.  

If you are dealing *directly* with the owner, I would research independent escrow accounts rather than sending the money directly to the seller.  An escrow account protects both buyer and seller.  There is a charge for escrow accounts, so you'd have to work out who pays that.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 20, 2016)

bachmansofwc said:


> Question on renewal date...if the points renew on 10/1/2016 does that mean I have 12 months to use or until December 2016 to use?
> 
> Also seller want a cash deposit I to a bank account or cashiers check or money order. Is that normal????



your use year is a full year:  your 2017 points are for travel between   Oct 1 2016 to Sept 30 2017  (check in by Sept 30, check out can be later)


Yes its normal,   Ebay rules dont allow using paypal for real estate purchases>> this is a question you should have asked before you bid, not after. You choices now are to negotiate something different or follow their instructions, or refuse to sign the contract


----------



## Cxt333 (Jul 22, 2016)

I picked you a couple of eBay timeshares and they accepted PayPal in fact I even used the 6 months no interest no payment option


----------



## whitewater (Jul 23, 2016)

I just purchased one that accepted paypal.  (closing in progress)

Either way credit card, Paypal, wire, check, cash, bit coin.  Its all $$$  

Paypal & CC:  
They both hit the credit card then get paid off at the end of the month so nothing on credit beyond 30 days.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 23, 2016)

Cxt333 said:


> I picked you a couple of eBay timeshares and they accepted PayPal in fact I even used the 6 months no interest no payment option



Yes, almost everyone accepts paypal... but thats not allowed by paypal rules.. 

ask me how I know


----------



## whitewater (Jul 23, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Yes, almost everyone accepts paypal... but thats not allowed by paypal rules..
> 
> ask me how I know



ok - im interested, how do you know?  What happened?


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 23, 2016)

I have used PayPal to buy or rent timeshares. However I've also written checks or gotten a cashiers check. Bigger the amount the less likely PayPal is an option. Just make sure it's a solid contract and reputable buyer. Keep copies and the follow instructions. Chances are good it'll all work out just fine.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 23, 2016)

Seller not buyer. Sorry


----------



## bachmansofwc (Jul 27, 2016)

*Update*

Hi just an update on what has happened so far!

Got an email from the company saying the needed the information (Already had emailed to them) names, address, and emails.

I responded with the information and reminding them that before I bid I had emailed and was assured that there would be the estoppel letter with the contract. Yet no estoppel. 

Response right away apologizing and saying the estoppel letter would be to me in the morning.... IT WAS  everything looked good the letter was 2 months old but we decided it is a small risk to take.

The contract stated first year of usage in 2017. The points renew on 10/1/2016 (most likely during the transfer process). I emailed letting them know that this was not clear that we were entitled to the points that renew on 10/1/2016. I asked if they wanted to make the adjustment to the contract or if I should. They said I could they would honor it. I made adjustments to state FIRST YEAR OF USE: 2106 with 105k points becoming available on 10/1/2016. I am no lawyer so I am hoping that is clear enough. 

So far so good sending the money today and I will keep you updated with happenings !


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 27, 2016)

bachmansofwc said:


> I made adjustments to state FIRST YEAR OF USE: *2106 *with 105k points becoming available on 10/1/2016. I am no lawyer so I am hoping that is clear enough.



That's a long time to wait to get the first points...   

Points coming in on 10/1/2016 would really be 2017 points, as Wyndham goes by when they expire and not when they become available.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 27, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> That's a long time to wait to get the first points...





Congrats! My second resale purchase was recorded about a week ago. My first resale is TBD. Both of those contracts said that end dates would be changed to 12/31.


----------



## Chickadee (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi -I am a brand new member to the TUG group reading to learn about buying resale Wyndham points contracts without spending a fortune. I see several for $1 plus closing costs and title transfer on eBay, but it just seems to good to be true! What is the secret? Seems at first look that a large contract would make the most sense to purchase to minimize the $ spent on closing and transfer fees that can add up quickly buying smaller points packages. Thank you for any advice you can share, or please direct me to an existing thread discussing these questions.


----------



## cayman01 (Jul 29, 2016)

*newbie*



Chickadee said:


> Hi -I am a brand new member to the TUG group reading to learn about buying resale Wyndham points contracts without spending a fortune. I see several for $1 plus closing costs and title transfer on eBay, but it just seems to good to be true! What is the secret? Seems at first look that a large contract would make the most sense to purchase to minimize the $ spent on closing and transfer fees that can add up quickly buying smaller points packages. Thank you for any advice you can share, or please direct me to an existing thread discussing these questions.



Start off by going here http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742

Answer the questions to give yourself and others an idea of what you are looking for in a timeshare.

 Yes, a lot of those eBay deals ARE too good to be true. The buy-in is cheap but MAINTENANCE FEES last forever. Take your time and LEARN the game. This board gives an incredible education in timesharing.


----------



## MegatronsGun (Aug 6, 2016)

Hello OP,

Congrats on the purchase and thanks for sharing this story. Is your intention to still mainly book vacations at Glacier Canyon with this TS? Like you, I'm a Chicagoland resident who's interested in finding a Wyndham TS in order to book at Glacier Canyon and am interested in how easy it will be for you to book the dates you're interested in at Glacier Canyon. So I hope you'll be willing to share that side of things once the transfer is complete.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 7, 2016)

ronparise said:


> Yes, almost everyone accepts paypal... but thats not allowed by paypal rules..
> 
> ask me how I know





I accepted paypal as payment for a timeshare that I sold.  Paypal froze my account until I signed an affidavit (notarized signature)  admitting my wrong doing and promising to never do it again. I also had to tell them how I intended to use their service going forward.


----------



## whitewater (Aug 7, 2016)

ronparise said:


> I accepted paypal as payment for a timeshare that I sold.  Paypal froze my account until I signed an affidavit (notarized signature)  admitting my wrong doing and promising to never do it again. I also had to tell them how I intended to use their service going forward.



yikes, that is rather drakonian.


----------



## famy27 (Aug 10, 2016)

MegatronsGun said:


> Hello OP,
> 
> Congrats on the purchase and thanks for sharing this story. Is your intention to still mainly book vacations at Glacier Canyon with this TS? Like you, I'm a Chicagoland resident who's interested in finding a Wyndham TS in order to book at Glacier Canyon and am interested in how easy it will be for you to book the dates you're interested in at Glacier Canyon. So I hope you'll be willing to share that side of things once the transfer is complete.



When are you looking to book Glacier Canyon? I was just able to book a two-night stay in a three bedroom presidential unit for the first week in June. If you need a longer stay or in the later part of summer, you might need ARP there. If you want to travel off-season to use the indoor waterparks, you should be fine with any points.


----------



## MegatronsGun (Aug 11, 2016)

famy27 said:


> When are you looking to book Glacier Canyon? I was just able to book a two-night stay in a three bedroom presidential unit for the first week in June. If you need a longer stay or in the later part of summer, you might need ARP there. If you want to travel off-season to use the indoor waterparks, you should be fine with any points.



Thanks for the reply famy27. I'd like to fill in one of the two or three weeks in the summer that we have trouble finding a summer day camp for our daughter. For 2017 that's the 3rd week in June (the first full week after school lets out) and the last two weeks in August. I know I'll be too late for our favorite excursion time for June  2017 bookings if I buy a TS now but I'm looking down the road for the next 10 years or more. I'd be looking for 5 - 7 days for June or August so not just a few days. Outside of that, we'd probably visit 3 days during the fall (1st or 2nd week in November) and/or 3 or 4 days in the spring (during Spring Break which in 2017 is the 2nd week of April). I'm not well versed in what is the off-season. Are the periods that I mentioned outside of the summer considered off-season? Thanks!


----------



## famy27 (Aug 11, 2016)

MegatronsGun said:


> Thanks for the reply famy27. I'd like to fill in one of the two or three weeks in the summer that we have trouble finding a summer day camp for our daughter. For 2017 that's the 3rd week in June (the first full week after school lets out) and the last two weeks in August. I know I'll be too late for our favorite excursion time for June  2017 bookings if I buy a TS now but I'm looking down the road for the next 10 years or more. I'd be looking for 5 - 7 days for June or August so not just a few days. Outside of that, we'd probably visit 3 days during the fall (1st or 2nd week in November) and/or 3 or 4 days in the spring (during Spring Break which in 2017 is the 2nd week of April). I'm not well versed in what is the off-season. Are the periods that I mentioned outside of the summer considered off-season? Thanks!



There's actually a ton of availability for the week of April 9-16. Of course, by the time you close, it might be gone. For the summer, it really looks like you'd need ARP, but someone who books there regularly in the summer might be better positioned to answer this one.


----------



## MegatronsGun (Aug 13, 2016)

famy27 said:


> There's actually a ton of availability for the week of April 9-16. Of course, by the time you close, it might be gone. For the summer, it really looks like you'd need ARP, but someone who books there regularly in the summer might be better positioned to answer this one.



Thanks for the info famy27!


----------



## bachmansofwc (Sep 30, 2016)

*ARGHHHHH this takes FOREVER!!!!*

Ok I knew going into purchasing resale that there would be a process and that it may take up to 120 days. Here we are at 73 days and the seller still has not signed the deed....Thinking mine is going to take the full 120 days!


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 30, 2016)

bachmansofwc said:


> Ok I knew going into purchasing resale that there would be a process and that it may take up to 120 days. Here we are at 73 days and the seller still has not signed the deed....Thinking mine is going to take the full 120 days!



Seller hasn't signed the deed? That should have been in the first few days, and you bought this in July. I'd be halting the transaction at this point...


----------



## ilya (Sep 30, 2016)

The same thing happened to us. It went to the companies legal department . We cancelled the sales as we were not willing to wait out the legal battle.


----------



## bachmansofwc (Jan 3, 2017)

FINALLY...... I just received my title in the mail today. Now here is to waiting another 8-10 weeks (hopefully) for wyndham to process. And to hoping that the points are still there and the maitence fees have paid. _[Sentence removed at request of poster]_


----------



## dgalati (Jan 4, 2017)

bachmansofwc said:


> Question on renewal date...if the points renew on 10/1/2016 does that mean I have 12 months to use or until December 2016 to use?
> 
> Also seller want a cash deposit I to a bank account or cashiers check or money order. Is that normal????


Normal to pay seller direct on a ebay sale. What do you have to lose $ 803.50 not a worry. To have a closing company handle escrow it costs about $50 more may not be worth the extra money on this deal. I always encourage escrow on monies payable some people just don't want to pay the added fee of $50.


----------

